# Clearance under center console



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

If I were to remove the center console, how much clearance is underneath it, specifically under the little recess where the window switches are? I need to mount a few other on/off and toggle switches, but need to know how much room is under there.

thanks


----------

